# Anyone else dose Excel with CO2?



## Padres1234 (Jan 13, 2016)

I recently started dosing excel with my CO2. Has anyone else done this with any results?


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 4, 2008)

There isn't really a need to be dosing Excel when you are already injecting CO2; there won't be any additional plant growth.

However, some people like to use it as an algaecide.


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

I do in some tanks:
1. algaecide
2. Injecting CO2 does not necessarily mean that all plants have access to all Carbon they can use. The carbon levels at different areas of the tank depend on your specific fish tolerance levels, how much and how you inject, what your flow patterns are, which plants are first in line, your water temperature and related O2 saturation, and who knows what other factors.

Does dosing Excel in addition to CO2 provide any tangible benefits? I do not know.

Conversely, statements that it does not, without supporting data, stll leave the answers debatable.


----------



## gregorylampron (Mar 28, 2016)

I read on the Seachem site that excel DOES make more carbon based compounds available to the plants when used in conjunction with co2 injection. I would offer my tank as a control, I.e., no co2 or no excel, to see what kind of differences could be seen. Experiment!

Please keep hands off glass.


----------



## Smooch (May 14, 2016)

You didn't say why you wanted to add Excel, but if it is to use it as a algaecide a better way to go would be to figure out the underlying cause of the algae to begin with. That way you'd have a permanent solution rather than handing over lots of cash to Seachem. I have nothing against Seachem, I give them my money too, but sometimes the mentality of more is more proves to be fatal for plants and fish.


----------



## davido (Jul 9, 2014)

Smooch said:


> You didn't say why you wanted to add Excel, but if it is to use it as a algaecide a better way to go would be to figure out the underlying cause of the algae to begin with. That way you'd have a permanent solution rather than handing over lots of cash to Seachem. I have nothing against Seachem, I give them my money too, but sometimes the mentality of more is more proves to be fatal for plants and fish.


I can understand OP's reason. It has been debated for a long time that one of the reasons for BBA is either insufficient or inconsistent CO2. So recently I've had small pockets of BBA and decided to nip it in its bud.
So I increased my CO2 to 30ppm. And tried to keep my PH stable during photo period. The result was my PH dropped from 7.2 to 6.2. And my shrimps are also less active.

Injecting so much CO2 to control BBA have its side effects - so I had the same thoughts to reduce my CO2 injection, and dose Excel. So that the shrimps will be happy, and it functions as an algaecide.

Sometimes its not so simple to figure out the underlying cause of algae. I've not dose Excel though, only thinking about it. Your thoughts?


----------



## niko (Mar 8, 2006)

Smooch said:


> You didn't say why you wanted to add Excel, but if it is to use it as a algaecide a better way to go would be to figure out the underlying cause of the algae to begin with. That way you'd have a permanent solution rather than handing over lots of cash to Seachem. I have nothing against Seachem, I give them my money too, but sometimes the mentality of more is more proves to be fatal for plants and fish.



No. You are wrong. 

This hobby is where it is because of chemicals and products. We can't just dismiss that fact.

If I could add something else, in addition to my CO2 and Glutaraldehyde I'd do it in a flash. It is all good and keeps the tank clean and the plants too.


----------



## Smooch (May 14, 2016)

davido said:


> I can understand OP's reason. It has been debated for a long time that one of the reasons for BBA is either insufficient or inconsistent CO2. So recently I've had small pockets of BBA and decided to nip it in its bud.
> So I increased my CO2 to 30ppm. And tried to keep my PH stable during photo period. The result was my PH dropped from 7.2 to 6.2. And my shrimps are also less active.
> 
> Injecting so much CO2 to control BBA have its side effects - so I had the same thoughts to reduce my CO2 injection, and dose Excel. So that the shrimps will be happy, and it functions as an algaecide.
> ...


OP didn't give a reason for asking. To the best of my knowledge, there are a handful of reasons for algae and Cyano bacteria. I'm not a expert in all things algae and bacteria, but I haven't seen any new or unknown 'reasons' for outbreaks for a long time. 



niko said:


> This hobby is where it is because of chemicals and products.


If you say so...


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

davido said:


> Injecting so much CO2 to control BBA have its side effects - so I had the same thoughts to reduce my CO2 injection, and dose Excel. So that the shrimps will be happy, and it functions as an algaecide.


Just realize co2 is not an algaecide. If you had BBA and put co2 into a tank without plants it will not kill the BBA, sort of the way excel would do.

Good co2 simply increases plant uptake that reduces the ability for BBA to grow. Without a huge mass of plants and reducing the organic content in the water BBA will continue to flourish. The stronger the light the quicker BBA appears since it's driven by stronger light just like other plants and algae.


----------



## Txaquarium (Mar 7, 2016)

I just installed a co2 system, but im continuing to dose glutaraldehyde. I have all this metricide sitting here so I don't see the harm if it keeps the tank looking pretty in case I don't have my light, fert, and co2 balanced perfectly.


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

This can be an interesting topic: most posts on the subject equate the presence of algae with an unhealthy, un-balanced tank. Is that really so?

To play a Devils Advocate, consider that algae is naturally occurring and provides certain benefits to the ecosystem. In my mind, everything in nature has its place and purpose. Who are we to say that is an undesirable?

I have seen and have pictures of totally gorgeous healthy BBA. Maybe try to cultivate and scape with it? In my experience, doing that is much harder than to keep it at bay.


----------

